# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #18: Molding Process Update & New BI V2.5 Layout

## Eddie

*Project Update #18: Molding Process Update & New BI V2.5 Layout*Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

Dear BI V2.0 Backers,
I recently shared a primer on the EDM process and the fabrication of the Zinc alloy mold for the BI V2.0 corners. In this update I will share more details on the corner mold and show you what some of the other molds look like and how they fit together in the mold making process. 
I would also like to officially announce that we are changing the name of the unit that we will deliver from BI V2.0 to *BI V2.5.* I have included a picture of our new BI V2.5 structural layout so that you can see the immediate differences with the 2.0. The fundamental ideas remain the same, but we've made a lot of improvements on the quality of the components and the look of the machine.
As we said we would, the money collected on this campaign has been reinvested in furthering our research and improving the unit you will receive. Enjoy!
*First picture today is a CAD showing you the mold assembly for the BI V2.5 corner. As you can see the corner requires a complex mold assembly:*

*Second picture of the day is of the actual bottom part of the mold as shown in the previous assembly:*

*Third picture of the day is of smaller molds for arm tips, extruder spring wheel (new design!) and other small components:*

*Last two pictures of the day are of the new BI V2.5 structural layout (this is a prototype with printed corners). Who can spot the differences from the V2.0?*


 As you can imagine, once the frame is assembled with zinc alloy corners; it will be rock solid!
I will strive to post new updates shortly. Let us know what you think!

----------

